# Walking At Night (A collection of horror)



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm excited to announce that I've just published my collection of short horror stories. It's called _Walking At Night: A Collection of Horror_ and weighs in at 56k words in nine stories. Some of these stories have roots as far as fifteen years back. It's a wonderful feeling to have all these stories see the light of day.

Most of these are horror stories, so they're for mature audiences. Here's the blurb:

A childhood evil thought long dead reawakens. In the deep, dark woods death methodically stalks its prey. A strange mirror found in an unknown cave is much more than it appears to be. The perfect plan takes an unexpected turn, while death comes for everyone in frighteningly different shapes and forms. A tortured survivor quests endlessly for atonement that may never come. Strange and terrifying creatures that shouldn't exist, do.

These are some of the chilling and speculative themes found in Brian J. Jarrett's _Walking At Night: A Collection of Horror_. A work some fifteen years in the making, this collection features some of the author's darkest themes and some of his strangest worlds yet imagined. _Walking At Night_ will take readers on nine suspense-filled trips to the dark side of humanity, and to places beyond the realm of science and reason.


Walking At Night: A Collection of Horror

If you like dark horror in the short story form, then feel free to come on by and check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Brian, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Sixteen years ago I was on the road with a friend, headed to see a few bands play in Morgantown, WV. We talked as we drove, and during that drive he told me about a strange fascination he had with mirrors, as if they were doorways to another world. That discussion planted a little seed in my head, and fifteen years later it grew into a short story about four teenagers who stumble upon a strange "mirror" inside a boarded up cave. They soon find that this is no mirror at all, and what's on the other side is deadly.

_Reflection_ is one of ten short stories that make up _Walking At Night: A Collection of Horror_. Made up mostly of horror stories, the entire collection weighs in around 56k words, or the length of a short novel. Check it out!


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

There's never been a better time to pick up this collection of creepy horror stories. Inside you'll experience these chilling tales:

*Old Man Miller's Dog*
A man struggles to contain a horror from his childhood he thought he'd left behind.

*The Ice Cream Man*
A serial killer's penance is delivered by a monster from his past.

*The Thing in the Shed*
It shouldn't be alive, but it is. It's trapped in a shed&#8230;and it wants out.

*Walking at Night*
A young man trapped along a country road in the darkest of nights encounters his worst nightmare.

*Otto's House*
The dark woods behind a young woman's house hold a horror far worse than she could ever imagine.

*Death Hollow*
A dying old man recounts his tale of meeting death&#8230;and living to tell.

*The Double-Cross*
The perfect murder takes an unexpected turn.

*Reflection*
Four teenage boys stumble upon what appears to be a strange mirror inside a boarded-up cave. What they discover is not a mirror at all, and what's behind it might kill them all.

*The Hidden and the Haunted*
Cursed with horrific visions of murder, a man tirelessly searches for his missing sister and the atonement he so desperately needs.

Thanks for your interest!


Walking At Night: A Collection of Horror


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Nine stories of the strange and the scary. Good times, all for less than a buck and two quarters.


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

_Old Man Miller's Dog_: gives new meaning to the term "junkyard dog".


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Amazon has temporarily reduced the price of this collection to $1.49. Not sure how long that'll last.

(This collection used to be titled "The Signal: A Collection of Tales". It has since been updated: renamed and given a new cover. The content, however, remains the same.)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

What if you found a mirror in a cave that was really a doorway to another world? Would you step through?

Find out what happens when one young man decides to do just that.


Walking At Night: A Collection of Horror


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

_It shouldn't be alive, but it is. It's trapped in a shed&#8230;and it wants out._

This and more contained within the pages of Walking At Night: A Collection of Horror.


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

You _do not_ want this ice cream man to stop in front of your house.

Walking At Night: A Collection of Horror.


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Planning the perfect murder is difficult...especially when you choose the wrong victim.

Walking At Night: A Collection of Horror


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

As a teenager I worked the night shift at McDonald's, which often required me to walk home along some dark and rural West Virginia roads. Often my imagination got the best of me, inspiring me to write _Walking At Night_, the title story for this horror collection.

Walking At Night: A Collection of Horror


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Death on horseback.

Walking At Night: A Collection of Horror


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

A deadly junkyard dog, surviving other-worldly beasts, creeping death in the woods at night and more...all contained within the pages of this short horror story collection.

Walking At Night: A Collection of Horror


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Nine horror stories, still reasonably priced at $1.99. Amazon Prime members can now borrow for free.

Walking At Night: A Collection of Horror


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Walking At Night: A Collection of Horror, available for free through the end of today.


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Combined, these short horror stories are around the length of a novel. Some are speculative and open-ended, others are simply straight-forward horror. Yours for $1.99.


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

A combination of my old and new school short horror. Nine tales in one collection, totaling the length of a short novel. Walking At Night (A Collection of Horror)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

When's the last time you read a short horror story? Walking At Night (A Collection of Horror)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

It's Thursday; have you read a short story this week? Walking At Night (A Collection of Horror)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Stories that'll make you go hmmmm...... Walking At Night (A Collection of Horror)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

There's never been a better time to pick up this collection of creepy horror stories. Inside you'll experience these chilling tales:

*Old Man Miller's Dog*
A man struggles to contain a horror from his childhood he thought he'd left behind.

*The Ice Cream Man*
A serial killer's penance is delivered by a monster from his past.

*The Thing in the Shed*
It shouldn't be alive, but it is. It's trapped in a shed&#8230;and it wants out.

*Walking at Night*
A young man trapped along a country road in the darkest of nights encounters his worst nightmare.

*Otto's House*
The dark woods behind a young woman's house hold a horror far worse than she could ever imagine.

*Death Hollow*
A dying old man recounts his tale of meeting death&#8230;and living to tell.

*The Double-Cross*
The perfect murder takes an unexpected turn.

*Reflection*
Four teenage boys stumble upon what appears to be a strange mirror inside a boarded-up cave. What they discover is not a mirror at all, and what's behind it might kill them all.

*The Hidden and the Haunted*
Cursed with horrific visions of murder, a man tirelessly searches for his missing sister and the atonement he so desperately needs.

Walking At Night: A Collection of Horror


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Nine short stories, one low price.

Walking At Night (A collection of horror)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Monsters in the woods...what's scarier than that?

Walking At Night (A collection of horror)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Nine tales of horror and suspense.

Walking At Night (A collection of horror)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Nine tales of horror and suspense. Walking At Night (A collection of horror)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Nine tales of horror and suspense.

Walking At Night (A collection of horror)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Nine tales of horror and suspense.

Walking At Night (A collection of horror)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Nine tales of horror and suspense.

Walking At Night (A collection of horror)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Nine tales of horror and suspense.

Walking At Night (A collection of horror)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Nine tales of horror and suspense.

Walking At Night (A collection of horror)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Nine tales of horror and suspense.

Walking At Night (A collection of horror)


----------

